# hi



## sandro (Oct 26, 2009)

hello,
i'm new here.
I live in belgium.
I have a pinto pony. He is a five year old stallion.
I want to meet new people with the same hobby as mine and to learn my english.

bye


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the Horse Forum. I hope you like it here, and we are looking forward to getting to know you. = )


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats to learning English! (Just don't take lessons from me, I am in the South and to a lot of folks we don't have good English xD )

Welcome to the forum, you can call me Rissa =] Nice to meet you.


----------



## sandro (Oct 26, 2009)

Well thanks. I already read a couple of post here and I saw that some people use some kind of dialect. But i think that i get the hang of it after a while hihi.


----------



## hindrenaline (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Sandro!
My best friend lives in Belgium and she is (almost) as horse crazy as I am! Where do you keep your pony? My friend rides at Stal Amani.


----------

